# Battlefield 3 for free



## Basell (29. Mai 2014)

Get Battlefield 3 for free until June, 3

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/battlefield-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Mai 2014)

Ich "muss" ein wenig meckern, sich kurz vorher informieren sodass nicht noch so ein Thread existiert, ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt, auch nicht von einem ShooterFan.
Im Battlefield Unterforum : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield/335726-battlefield-3-kostenlos.html
In den User-News : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/335733-battlefield-3-gratis-bei-origin.html
Sie wurden beide lange vor deinem erstellt, Drei bzw Vier Stunden vorher.
Und es sollte doch ein wenig mehr in einem Hinweis-Beitrag stehen als nur die nackten Minimalfakten, und in einem deutschsprachigen Forum sollte man auch in der entsprechenden Sprache kommunizieren.
Thread wird in kürze geschlossen ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2014)

Da wurde schon alles gesagt. 

Closed.


----------

